# beginner in Detroit looking for a setup



## asnobody (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey Omar, just an idea but Sun & Snow in Plymouth just down the road from you has another gear swap in a few weeks I believe. May be some great new and used stuff there worth holding out for…? Good chance to try things on etc...


----------



## Omar Hashwi (Dec 16, 2016)

asnobody said:


> Hey Omar, just an idea but Sun & Snow in Plymouth just down the road from you has another gear swap in a few weeks I believe. May be some great new and used stuff there worth holding out for…? Good chance to try things on etc...


oh yes i know i am headed that way, but i would still like to know what to look for and if i find any of these boards what to aim for. thank you though!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Omar Hashwi said:


> oh yes i know i am headed that way, but i would still like to know what to look for and if i find any of these boards what to aim for. thank you though!


First,... _DONT_ take any sellers word that a "crack" or ridge running across the board is _"just cosmetic!"_ 

We had a rash a those around here in the off season. Ppl buying trashed boards with "only cosmetic damage." 

If you're even a little uncertain,... Walk away,... get sum advice or a second opinion. Chechbto see if that "cosmetic" mark shows up in the sidewall as a crack or something! If it does? Even money boards toast. 

Nuthin kills stoke quicker than spending your $$ on a board that can't be ridden.

Check the base. Light scratches are no big deal. Anything that looks like a deep gouge or exposes the core,... No Buèno!!


----------



## Omar Hashwi (Dec 16, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> First,... _DONT_ take any sellers word that a "crack" or ridge running across the board is _"just cosmetic!"_
> 
> We had a rash a those around here in the off season. Ppl buying trashed boards with "only cosmetic damage."
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice!! I will definitely keep that in mind!!


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

I second checking out swap sales. It's a great way to get into some decent gear while you're still learning and not wanting to break the bank. Upgrade your bindings and boots as cash becomes available, then step up to new gear when you've got the cash and hit a wall with your progression.

I got a Neversummer Evo for $45 at a Modern Skate swap and that was my axe for the last 7-8 years while I was going through college and working out of state.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Omar Hashwi said:


> Thank you for your advice!! I will definitely keep that in mind!!


…and since we often get questions regarding the seriousness of various base "scratches?" I'll clarify what I consider "No big deal!"

Any scratch/scuff in the base up to about 1/8th of an inch or so in depth is probably not an issue. Boards get all kinds of scratches like than in normal riding. Even if they're slightly deeper but running lengthwise down the board…? Again, probably not a problem. A bunch of those running _across_ the width of the board, may or may not have an effect on speed or drag in snow! (…someone with more experience may correct me on that!) :shrug: I would probably look elsewhere for a ride!

Any scratch or gouge approaching 1/4" deep or deeper & I personally would begin to reconsider! Could just be an easy Ptex fix,.. Might not! I myself wouldn't mess with it!

If you can see the core thru it? I would walk!


----------



## KitGBoard (Jan 16, 2017)

*Rossignol District*

Hi Omar

I am just a beginner but also looking for an entry level board.

Did you ever get one? Im looking at the Rossignol District 2017, doesn't look great but the reviews lead me to beleive its a good board to start with.

Cheers

Kit


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

KitGBoard said:


> Hi Omar
> 
> I am just a beginner but also looking for an entry level board.
> 
> ...



Are you looking for just a board?
I have lots, I can sell you one for cheap.

If you need everything, I got you covered there too.
Got boots, boards, bindings & tonnes of jackets & pants.

Full meal deal dude.

Save every penny for a seasons pass.


TT


----------



## KitGBoard (Jan 16, 2017)

timmytard said:


> Are you looking for just a board?
> I have lots, I can sell you one for cheap.
> 
> If you need everything, I got you covered there too.
> ...


I am looking for a boarding and bindings.
Got boots and some ski clothing which ill use for the time being.

Im London based though, I'm guessing you are in the US as it seems 90% of the people on here are?


----------

